# I have Spina Bifida..



## Nault_army (7 Dec 2011)

Before you go search Google images, let me explain furthermore, because I really don't want to scare anyone away.

I'm 17 years old, and was diagnosed with Spina Bifida Occulta (so if you want to Google search something, do it with that), at the age of 12, and I've been really putting off filling out my papers for the Reserves because as an Army Cadet, I was always treated as unable to do anything such as lifting, marching, etc. At one point, I even asked why I couldn't and they said: "Well, you're handicapped (insert other false statements here)" And I'm afraid someone would treat me the same way in the Reserves. What my diagnosis specifically is, is: Extra vertebrae (with a hole in that vertebrae, so when I was my first weeks of development, that vertebrae didn't close off properly, therefore my spinal cord and all those goodies are exposed), my hips aren't aligned properly, my back is crooked at 2-3 spots, I'm overly flexible and I sometimes get muscle spasms. I CAN do the cadet PT test, and I do P90X almost every night (not because my back hurts, it's because I don't have the time). I think you can see why I'm nervous, and have been putting it off for a few months. It's really not as bad as it seems, but I was wondering if this could affect my chances of getting accepted into the Reserves in any way. I was also wondering if joining the military after I've completed university would be a better idea, rather than joining now and going through university at the same time.

If someone could please help me, that would be amazing ! Thanks  :-\


----------



## GAP (7 Dec 2011)

Check with a recruiting center, but it is not how you feel about your capabilities, but how the CF feels about them that count.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> I CAN do the cadet PT test,



You're not thinking of joining the cadets now are you..........



> and I do P90X almost every night



Life in the military is not about doing P90X.........i'm afraid there is quite a bit more to it than that.



> I think you can see why I'm nervous,



Yes, i can see why that would be. As with almost all things medical, there is only one way you will have an answer to that one. A bad back will not get better while serving in the CF so if you get told "no", its not personal.


----------



## Nault_army (7 Dec 2011)

@ CDN Aviator, I'm currently a Cadet MWO.

So my best bet is filling out the papers and crossing my fingers?


----------



## clarkyo (7 Dec 2011)

I think your best bet is to head to your nearest recruiting center and speak with someone in the medical department before you fill out any papers.


----------



## Nault_army (7 Dec 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> @ CDN Aviator, I'm currently a.......



Yeah I know. You passing the cadet PT test has nothing to do with your potential suitability for service in the CF.


----------

